

Ask HN: Is there a list of banned sites anywhere? - DanielBMarkham

Just wondering.<p>I regularly read 15-30 sites with commentary (I love listening to smart people argue about difficult subjects)<p>I just posted something from the Washington Times, and it was made auto dead. While the Times does a LOT of political hackery stuff (much like HuffPo) on rare occasion it has something of value. (This was a piece about endemic corruption from both parties in Congress. I was interested as a hacker to see what kinds of structural reforms HN'ers might purpose, including apps and sites, that could help. I feel that if we don't describe problems, we never get around to solving them.)<p>So is there a list somewhere? Or do we just submit things and then see whether the auto-kill takes them or not? Isn't there some kind of penalty for the poster if they post things from bad sites?
======
DanBC
Here's an old list:

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=498910>)

I have no idea about the link you posted; did it look like it was banned by
the software, or did it look like it was flagged? It sounds like the kind of
thing that I would flag.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Thanks. It was dead within 1 minute.

Could have been flagged, but the flaggers would have to be very quick.

I'm okay with flagging when I submit things on the border. I understood
submitting it that it was questionable. What gets me pissed is folks flagging
stuff that is on-topic because they don't like the slant of the article, the
author, or the submitter. Too much of that going on any more.

